# L245 Knocking + Smoke



## mkmab (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a new owner of a Kubota L245. First time using it, the tractor overheated due to a clogged radiator. Cleaned it out, ran the tractor for about 5 hrs and it started knocking badly. It also smokes continually now.

The oil is not milky so I don't think it's a head-gasket, but am at a loss as to what it may be. I'm no diesel mechanic, and would appreciate any help in diagnosing this issue so I can get it back to work.

Thanks,

Mark


----------

